# House Budget



## South View (Jan 26, 2013)

Are we on the right track regarding our budgeting for household bills for the two of us and smallish car:
Euros
House Rent 500
Rates	50
Gas	50
Electricity/TV licence	50
Water	50
Refuse collection 10
Contents/house insurance 10
Firewood	30
Food	300
Medical - prescriptions 50
Health Insurance	100
Broadband + Phone	50
Petrol	150
Car tax	20
Car insurance	30
Car maintenance	50

Haven't included entertainment/eating out here as this is obviously subjective. But any comments/advice very welcome

Thanks
South View


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

South View said:


> Are we on the right track regarding our budgeting for household bills for the two of us and smallish car:
> Euros
> House Rent 500
> Rates	50
> ...


Hello

Our bills are as below.

House tax 30€ per year
Water 6€ per month
Electric 45€ per month average
Phone and internet 27.99 per month
Car insurance 25€ per month
LPG gar car 25€ per month
Gas for cooking 10€ per month 

Sorry we can't help with the others.

Krystyna


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Our electricity averages at least €80 for two of us, but we're not shy with radiators and aircon.

Our contents insurance is more like 20 (and that's just contents, not buildings)

Health Insurance: We are in our 30s with no major pre-existing conditions and we pay £150 per month for an EU wide policy. Family members of twice our age pay more than double for an equivalent policy.

Car tax: We have a 1.0 supermini, so ours is only €80 per year. Our relatives have an imported gas guzzler and pay nearly €800.

Car insurance - ours is a bit more than that but is fully comp and covers all of Europe.

Petrol - we only spend about €20 per week but it depends how far you need to go!

Lots of this depends where in the country you plan to go... our costs are based on being in the Algarve...

Hope this helps


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know why you need health insurance because you should be entitled to free treatment once you have residency etc.

Your firewood (depending on which area) & petrol costs probably need to double but you could probably take about 20-30% off of your rent & car insurance.

Electricity is also low but will depend on whether you cook with it & heat/aircon etc


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Euros
House Rent 500
Rates	50 If your renting should be included
Gas	50 for C/H ? low, for cooking high
Electricity/TV licence	50 ours 32€ L/Y
Water	50 Algarve? ours 11€
Refuse collection 10 Included in Water Bill
Contents/house insurance 10 Algarve? ours 15.67€
Firewood	30 I'd increase to 40 even Algarve gets cold
Food	300
Medical - prescriptions 50 ? sounds high our total medical costs L/Y 688€ and a bad year
Health Insurance	100 Why? not necessary but low for good insurance
Broadband + Phone	50 35€
Petrol	150 we drive a lot so yes 
Car tax	20
Car insurance	30 22.50€
Car maintenance	50 High


----------



## South View (Jan 26, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Euros
> House Rent 500
> Rates	50 If your renting should be included
> Gas	50 for C/H ? low, for cooking high
> ...


Thanks so much for your input and for (hopefully) deducing that these were monthly costs (I forgot to say).
It's good to know we're on the right track. Sorry you've had a rough year healthwise, but the summer's nearly here.
Regards
South View


----------



## South View (Jan 26, 2013)

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> Our bills are as below.
> 
> ...


Thanks Krystyna - that's really helpful - good to see we're not too far out!
South View


----------



## South View (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for your input - medical insurance sounds scary - we're 50+

South View


----------



## South View (Jan 26, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> I don't know why you need health insurance because you should be entitled to free treatment once you have residency etc.
> 
> Your firewood (depending on which area) & petrol costs probably need to double but you could probably take about 20-30% off of your rent & car insurance.
> 
> Electricity is also low but will depend on whether you cook with it & heat/aircon etc



Thanks for your advice - my other half is diabetic so medical insurance is 'belt and braces' as we're not sure how the Pt system will work until we get there

South View


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

From the limited experience I have of it, the PT system beats the UK NHS hands down.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Diabetes is quite prevalent in Portugal, Diabetic's receive free treatment, insulin, needles etc for diabetes related illness, but if where treated for a non Diabetic related illness, condition would then pay same as a Portuguese National, so properly a lot better than you envisage


----------

